# Serious Cigar Holiday Event



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are a few pics that I thought might be nice to share. It was a great event and can't wait to see everyone again at the monthly herf.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Hubba hubba :biggrin: Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pic's.... Whose that out there bustin a move.... Dang, I must have been inside the store.... or left too dang early... lol...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures, looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet pics.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

It sure looks like a damn fine time. It sucks I live in California


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> It sure looks like a damn fine time. It sucks I live in California


You should try living in the UK :lol::lol:

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Again, great pics...looks like it was a blast.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Where are the other CAO girls!?!? Go back and get more!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Eyes front and center, boys. Nice work.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool pics. Oh wait I have to say that cause my wife is in one of those. LOL.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Great time and nice pics. Can't wait til next year.


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

Lisa and I enjoyed seeing you guys out there!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like a blast! Wish I'd been able to go, but I had a business meeting that day.


----------

